# idle question



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

I am working on a 64 lemans conv. with 326, just got it running yesterday. Car started today, had a fast idle as usual but it does not kick down after I tap the accelerator, just keeps idling very high, what is diagnosis?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Does your automatic choke work properly? Does it open fully after the engine has warmed up if you blip the throttle?

If not, make sure all the linkages are connected correctly and that nothing is bound up.

Bear


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

:agree
Might be a time to tear it down for a rebuild and free everything up. Congrats on getting it running. Or just hog the linkage down with carb cleaner, then wd40 and work the linkage til it frees up.


----------

